# HD tune end to end error message



## Sanhime (Jan 27, 2013)

I was checking the health of my hard drive since the beginning of the month using HD tune.   I don't understand the end to end status.

It's been consistent with

96-96-99-4 Failed

but recently it change to 

92-92-99-8 Failed

How should I interpret this?  Thanks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2013)

http://kb.acronis.com/content/9119

Replace the drive ASAP.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 27, 2013)

Had a Seagate 500GB laptop drive get that and the filesystem promptly became corrupt and the drive was pretty much toast. Also, Momentus XT hybrid drives will show that problem after updating the firmware, but they aren't actually failing.


----------

